# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انصراف قبل از ورود به دانشگاه

## MohammadMehran

سلام به همگی،میخواستم بدونم که اگه بنده امسال(96) انتخاب رشته کنم و روزانه قبول شم و بعدش نخوام برم دانشگاه چقد باید بابت هزینه ی انصراف از رفتن به دانشگاه به جهت شرکت در کنکور سال بعد(97) به منظور قبولی دوباره در روزانه بدم؟ممنون میشم هرچه سریعتر پاسخ بدین...

----------


## artim

> سلام به همگی،میخواستم بدونم که اگه بنده امسال(96) انتخاب رشته کنم و روزانه قبول شم و بعدش نخوام برم دانشگاه چقد باید بابت هزینه ی انصراف از رفتن به دانشگاه به جهت شرکت در کنکور سال بعد(97) به منظور قبولی دوباره در روزانه بدم؟ممنون میشم هرچه سریعتر پاسخ بدین...


روزانه قبول بشی نری محرومی از کنکور سال بعد

----------


## MohammadMehran

> روزانه قبول بشی نری محرومی از کنکور سال بعد


نه من اینطور شنیده بودم که میشه جریمه پرداخت کرد،میخواستم مقدارشو بدونم!

----------


## MohammadMehran

کسی نیست جواب بده؟!

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MohammadMehran


سلام به همگی،میخواستم بدونم که اگه بنده امسال(96) انتخاب رشته کنم و روزانه قبول شم و بعدش نخوام برم دانشگاه چقد باید بابت هزینه ی انصراف از رفتن به دانشگاه به جهت شرکت در کنکور سال بعد(97) به منظور قبولی دوباره در روزانه بدم؟ممنون میشم هرچه سریعتر پاسخ بدین...


اگه روزانه قبول شی هر کاری بکنی از انتخاب رشته روزانه سال 97 محرومی !
بعدم هزینه انصراف بستگی به واحدات داره که گذروندی*

----------


## khansar

یه بار دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رو بخون منبع اصلی قانون کنکور همونه بخون ببین چطوریه

----------

